# Hybrid Memory Cube- The future of RAM?



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like some big players might jump on board with a new type of memory architecture. Interesting stuff =)

Below Quotes are from their Website..



> Whereas DDR4 represents an evolutionary standard, HMC is a revolutionary technology that is a complete paradigm shift from current memory architectures.
> Hybrid Memory Cube will redefine memory. By advancing past the traditional DRAM system, HMC is setting a new standard of memory that can keep up with the advancements of CPUs and GPUs.
> Hybrid Memory Cube could be an absolute game changer for applications ranging from high performance computing to consumer technologies like tablets and graphics cards that value a combination of form factor, energy and bandwidth





> Founded by Micron Technology and Samsung Electronics Co. Ltd., the Hybrid Memory Cube Consortium is managed by a group of ten developers, each of whom has equal voice and voting power on the final specification. This group is responsible for managing the organization, attending management and adoption meetings, and developing and optimizing the ongoing HMC interface specification.
> 
> Developer Members:
> 
> ...


http://hybridmemorycube.org/technology.html


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds AWESOME. I just wish there were some pictures of the modules or performance benchmarks of the stuff. Hopefully this isn't the next RIMM module though.


----------

